# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  مزایا و معایب سیستم های web base نسبت به windows application ها

## sahab555

سلام
من یک سوال راجع به مزایا و معایب سیستم های وب بیس نسبت به برنامه های کاربردی تحت ویندوز داشتم  
هیچ تالاری رو برای طرح سوالم مناسب ندیدم واسه همین هم سوالم رو اینجا مطرح کردم

اگه دوستان نظری دارند ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنند
(سیستم مورد نظر یک سیستم اتوماسیون اداری هست)

----------


## amirhosein

1- در مباحث شبکه ای بهتره و دردسرش کمتر
2-نیاز نیست تا اپلیکیشن روی تمام کلاینتها نصب بشه
3-امکان اتصال از خارج به اون فراهم میشه (دردسرش کمتره)
4-مباحث مربوط به گرافیک و رزولیشن خیلی راحتتر حل میشه

----------


## sinpin

> 1- در مباحث شبکه ای بهتره و دردسرش کمتر
> 2-نیاز نیست تا اپلیکیشن روی تمام کلاینتها نصب بشه
> 3-امکان اتصال از خارج به اون فراهم میشه (دردسرش کمتره)
> 4-مباحث مربوط به گرافیک و رزولیشن خیلی راحتتر حل میشه


در تکمیل فرمایشات دوستمون:
برنامه web based  برای اجرا تنها نیاز به یک browser دارد

----------


## sahab555

آیا این مبحث درست هست که همه سیستم ها در آینده به سمت وب بیس شدن پیش می روند؟
یا سیستم های تحت ویندوز هم جایگاه خودشون رو دارند و به موازات سیستم های وب بیس به پیشرفت خود ادامه می دهند...

----------


## CodeMasterX

> آیا این مبحث درست هست که همه سیستم ها در آینده به سمت وب بیس شدن پیش می روند؟
> یا سیستم های تحت ویندوز هم جایگاه خودشون رو دارند و به موازات سیستم های وب بیس به پیشرفت خود ادامه می دهند...


جواب ها رو که دوستان دادن.
اولا بهتره (باید) برنامه های دسکتاپ رو با همین نام (DesktopApp) دسته بندی کنید نه برنامه های ویندوزی! این همه سیستم عامل داریم، آینده هم هنوز مشخص نیست که چی به سر تولید و توسعه سیستم عامل های مختلف میاد.
بله این اتفاق داره میفته و خیلی هم طولی نمیکشه که فراگیر بشه و بهره بردای بشه، تو بخش اخبار مگه پست oxygenws با اسم سیستم عامل های WebTop رو ندیدین ؟!
ولی همچین هم نیست که سیستم عامل هایی مثل ویندوز و برنامه های دسکتاپ کنار برن، میدونین یعنی چی ؟ یعنی مثلا میخویان روی یه سیستم عامل یا برنامه تحت وب برنامه نویسی کنید، فیلم ببینید، فایل هاتون رو مدیریت کنید، برنامه ها رو نصب و اجرا کنید و .... .حالا خودتون فکر کنید ببینید سیستم عاملی مثل ویندوز و لینوکس و برنامه های دسکتاپ کنار میرن یا نه ؟
هر کدوم جایگاه خاص خودش رو داره و برای منظوری طراحی شده و توسعه داده میشه.مثلا مطمئنا هیچ وقت نسخه ای ویژوال استودیو مایکروسافت رو نخواهیم دید که یک WebApp باشه!!!

----------


## sahab555

از توجهتون ممنون

فکر کنم من منظورم رو درست بیان نکردم ...

منظور من نرم افزارهای کاربردی نیست بلکه سیستم هایی مثل پایگاه های داده (مانند همین سیستم اتوماسیون اداری که در سوالم مطرح کردم ) می باشد.

آینده این سیستم ها چگونه است؟ در صورتی که ما کاربران و مشتریان راه دور داشته باشیم آیا تنها راه حل استفاده از سیستم های وب بیس است و سیستم دسکتاپ روشی برای سرویس دهی به مشتریان و کاربران راه دور ندارد؟

و در صورت تهیه یک سیستم وب بیس وضعیت سرعت دسترسی به اطلاعات و برقراری امنیت اطلاعات (از جهت نفوذ هکرها) به چه صورت است؟

----------


## someCoder

> و در صورت تهیه یک سیستم وب بیس وضعیت سرعت دسترسی به اطلاعات و برقراری امنیت اطلاعات (از جهت نفوذ هکرها) به چه صورت است؟


سرعت که یکمی ممکنه کمتر باشه، ولی نه اونقدر که بشه از مزایای وب بیس بودن گذشت. مخصوصا با تکنولوژی هایی مثل Ajax سرعت هم خیلی بهبود پیدا کرده.
امنیت هم با بستن درها بوجود نمیاد! با مطالعه و تحقیق بوجود میاد و اگر برنامه اصولی تهیه بشه، هیچ مشکلی از این نظر نیست.

کلا که آینده وب بیس هست! این نرم افزارهایی که شما میگید (مثل سیستم اتوماسیون اداری)، در آینده وب بیس نمیشه! همین الان داره کم کم میشه.

----------


## hamid58

> مثلا مطمئنا هیچ وقت نسخه ای ویژوال استودیو مایکروسافت رو نخواهیم دید که یک WebApp باشه!!!


چرا فکر میکنید که نمیشه ؟ همین الان میتونید دموهای silverlight رو ببینید، و اینکه در آینده چه کارهای غیر ممکنی  ممکن خواهد شد ...    وقتی سیستم عامل web base شد دیگه شما برنامه نصب نمی کنید . فقط برنامه رو از رو سایت اصلی لود می کنید . من یک سال پیش یک مقاله خوندم در مورد این که میکروسافت میخواد در آینده برنامه هایی مثل Office رو به صورت آنلاین ارائه کنه . و به این صورت دانشجویی که میخواد فقط یه مقاله تایپ کنه و پول خرید یک بسته نرم افزاری Office رو نداره کافیه اون رو اجاره کنه و از روی سایتش لود کنه و کارش رو ذخیره کنه و ...
این موضوع برای فردی مثل من که تو ایران پولی بابت نرم افزار نمیده خیلی بده  ... اما اگه قرار بود مثل سایر اشخاص توی کشورهای دیگه پول بدم ، شاید یه جور صرفه جویی هم باشه ... همچنین برای شرکت تولید کننده نرم افزار هم کاملا سود آور خواهد بود ...  
خیلی کارها که فکر میکنیم غیر ممکنه یک روز عملی خواهد شد . اما سود این کارها برای شرکت های بزرگ تولید کننده خواهد بود یا کاربران  ...؟!؟!!! خدا میدونه

----------


## سنبله کار

همین الان هم شما می تونید چیزهایی شبیه Word  و excel رو در سرویس Spreadsheets & docs گوگل  در اختیار بگیرید .

----------


## m_nejad

حتی سیستمهای مالی (حسابداری) که فقط باید شارژ ماهیانه پرداخت شود در خارج وجود دارد ولی بنظر من باید به پروژه و محیط بکارگیری آن توجه کرد.

----------


## golihaghighi

من خودم از سیستم اتوماسیون تحت وب استفاده میکنم و از نظر سرعت و کارایی هیچ چیز از Appها کم نداره.

----------


## Folaani

> حتی سیستمهای مالی (حسابداری) که فقط باید شارژ ماهیانه پرداخت شود در خارج وجود دارد ولی بنظر من باید به پروژه و محیط بکارگیری آن توجه کرد.






> چرا فکر میکنید که نمیشه ؟ همین الان میتونید دموهای silverlight رو ببینید، و اینکه در آینده چه کارهای غیر ممکنی  ممکن خواهد شد ...    وقتی سیستم عامل web base شد دیگه شما برنامه نصب نمی کنید . فقط برنامه رو از رو سایت اصلی لود می کنید . من یک سال پیش یک مقاله خوندم در مورد این که میکروسافت میخواد در آینده برنامه هایی مثل Office رو به صورت آنلاین ارائه کنه . و به این صورت دانشجویی که میخواد فقط یه مقاله تایپ کنه و پول خرید یک بسته نرم افزاری Office رو نداره کافیه اون رو اجاره کنه و از روی سایتش لود کنه و کارش رو ذخیره کنه و ...
> این موضوع برای فردی مثل من که تو ایران پولی بابت نرم افزار نمیده خیلی بده  ... اما اگه قرار بود مثل سایر اشخاص توی کشورهای دیگه پول بدم ، شاید یه جور صرفه جویی هم باشه ... همچنین برای شرکت تولید کننده نرم افزار هم کاملا سود آور خواهد بود ...  
> خیلی کارها که فکر میکنیم غیر ممکنه یک روز عملی خواهد شد . اما سود این کارها برای شرکت های بزرگ تولید کننده خواهد بود یا کاربران  ...؟!؟!!! خدا میدونه



بابا بیخیال  :قهقهه: 
بقول یکی از هکرها ما کامپیوتر رو برای راحت تر شدن زندگی اختراع کردیم، نه اینکه ماهیانه قبض مالیاتش بیاد درب خونمون (یه همچنین چیزی!!)  :بامزه: 
اینها حافظه های تاریخی علم رایانه هستن. خوب میدونن چی میگن.
کامپیوتر اومد که کارهای شاق محاسباتی و تکراری رو از دوش بشر برداره و زندگی رو براش راحت کنه. قرار بود همش همین باشه و نه پولی درکار بود و نه انحصاری.
ولی مثل اینکه حضرات میکروسافتی خوششون نیامد مردم زیادی راحت باشن  :گیج: 
از نرم افزار آزاد استفاده کنید و امثال اینها رو بریزید دور. وگرنه نهایتا مجبور میشید برای کوچکترین کارها هم پول پرداخت کنید و همه چیز میشه اجاره ای. آب هم بخوای بخوری باید پول بدی  :لبخند: 
بخوای منظره نگا کنی باید پول بدی... آهنگ گوش کنی باید پول بدی...
گویا  انحصارگرها یه زمانی داشتن دخل اینترنت رو هم میاوردن. یعنی همه جاش شخصی و تجاری و همهء منابع (منجمله دانش) پولی.

----------


## emad8159

با عرض تبریک سال نو
برنامه های web application آینده بهتری نسبت به برنامه های Windows Application دارند چرا که امکانات جدید و ابزار های برنامه نویسی همچون Asp .net کار رو خیلی راحتر کردن در ضمن در برنامه های وب محدودیت جغرافیایی نداریم و نیاز به شبکه بندی برای اجرای یک برنامه بین کاربرهای مختلف اجرا می گردند ، وجود ندارد . به هر حال آینده برای برنامه نویسان وب است .
موفق باشید
قطعه گمشده
http://hotkey.blogfa.com/

----------


## vahid4134

> بابا بیخیال 
> بقول یکی از هکرها ما کامپیوتر رو برای راحت تر شدن زندگی اختراع کردیم، نه اینکه ماهیانه قبض مالیاتش بیاد درب خونمون (یه همچنین چیزی!!) 
> اینها حافظه های تاریخی علم رایانه هستن. خوب میدونن چی میگن.
> کامپیوتر اومد که کارهای شاق محاسباتی و تکراری رو از دوش بشر برداره و زندگی رو براش راحت کنه. قرار بود همش همین باشه و نه پولی درکار بود و نه انحصاری.
> ولی مثل اینکه حضرات میکروسافتی خوششون نیامد مردم زیادی راحت باشن 
> از نرم افزار آزاد استفاده کنید و امثال اینها رو بریزید دور. وگرنه نهایتا مجبور میشید برای کوچکترین کارها هم پول پرداخت کنید و همه چیز میشه اجاره ای. آب هم بخوای بخوری باید پول بدی 
> بخوای منظره نگا کنی باید پول بدی... آهنگ گوش کنی باید پول بدی...
> گویا  انحصارگرها یه زمانی داشتن دخل اینترنت رو هم میاوردن. یعنی همه جاش شخصی و تجاری و همهء منابع (منجمله دانش) پولی.


کاملا موافقم با حرفتون
اما نظر من هم در مورد desktopapp و web app این هست که درسته که دنیا داره به این سمت میره ولی هنوز مشکلات زیادی در جلوی راه web app وجود داره. همونطور که همه شما می دونید با ورود ajax , کتابخانه خانه های جاوااسکریپتی راه را برای این رسیدن سریعتر به web app باز کرده. هدف اینه که ما به یک نقطه برسیم که web app دست کمی از desktop app نداشته باشه (از نظر استفاده میگم چون desktop app روی کامپیوتر شخص اجرا میشه از سرعت بالایی برخوردار هست و با توجه به وجود پنجره و منوها و موارد دیگه که باعث راحتی کار هستند) . به هر حال هنوز هم راه برای اینکه به این مرحله رسید خیلی زیاده.
آیا روزی خواهید رسید که حتی برای درست کردن یک تصویر سه بعدی از web app استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## Galestian

سلام 
دوستان جواب ها رو کامل دادن فقط خواستم بگم يکي از درد سر هاي بزرگ winapp ها در سيستم هاي 
شبکه اي تنظيمات client ها و در نتيجه پشتيباني از برنامه است
اما در سيستم هاي وب بيس اين دردسر ها وجود ندارد و شما با مديريت بر روي يک سرور براحتي مي توانيد از کل سيستم موجود در شبکه پشتيباني کنيد .
تا قبل از آمدن تکنولوژي Ajax  کاربران کمي با post back ها مشکل داشتن که اونم ديگه حل شده است

موفق باشيد
http://www.galestian.org

----------


## امید امرایی

به نظر بنده راه زيادي نمونده و ممكنه طي 10 سال آينده به راحتي اين اتفاق بيفته همچنان شما همين امروز هم Web Application هايي رو مي بينيد كه كم از سيستم عامل هاي ابتدايي ندارن . سيستم عامل ويندوز به عنوان مثال طي 10 سال از نسخه هاي اوليه به تكامل رسيد . حالا كه امكانات و دانش هاي بيشتري در اختيار داريم بعيد نيست كه سيستم Web OS ها در زمان حتي كمتري به تكامل برسن چرا كه پايه هاي اوليشون بنا شده . http://www.startforce.com/

از نظر سرعت هم اين مشكل تنها در ايران و كشور هاي هم سطح وجود داره و در كشور هايي مثل ايالات متحده و كشورهاي اروپايي با حداقل 3 مگابيت برثانيه اصلا دغدغه ايي نيست و اميدواريم كه بزودي در ايران هم اين مشكل حل بشه

----------


## vahid4134

> به نظر بنده راه زيادي نمونده و ممكنه طي 10 سال آينده به راحتي اين اتفاق بيفته همچنان شما همين امروز هم Web Application هايي رو مي بينيد كه كم از سيستم عامل هاي ابتدايي ندارن . سيستم عامل ويندوز به عنوان مثال طي 10 سال از نسخه هاي اوليه به تكامل رسيد . حالا كه امكانات و دانش هاي بيشتري در اختيار داريم بعيد نيست كه سيستم Web OS ها در زمان حتي كمتري به تكامل برسن چرا كه پايه هاي اوليشون بنا شده . http://www.startforce.com/
> 
> از نظر سرعت هم اين مشكل تنها در ايران و كشور هاي هم سطح وجود داره و در كشور هايي مثل ايالات متحده و كشورهاي اروپايي با حداقل 3 مگابيت برثانيه اصلا دغدغه ايي نيست و اميدواريم كه بزودي در ايران هم اين مشكل حل بشه


اما سرعت اینترنت تنها دغدغه نیست (البته توی ایران با این وقایعی که پیش اومده تا ۲۰ سال آینده هم هیچ امیدی نیست). یکی از بزرگترین مشکلات سر بزرگترین مزیت اون هست. اگر همه دارند به یک سرور درخواست میفرستند. حجم پردازش بالا میره و نیاز به سرورهای بسیار قدرتمند و گران قیمت است
البته هیچگاه web os ها (به نظر من نمی تونند جایگاهی پیدا کنند) جهان نیاز به web app نداره نه web os چون os  مقوله ای رو نداره که بخواد نیاز به اینترنت داشته باشه.
البته web app هم نمی تونه در همه جا بیاد و جای desktop app رو بگیره. مثلا چه لزومی داره که یک بازی رو به صورت web app بازی کنید (البته بازی های جدید و گرافیک بالا) یا چه لزومی داره که برای کد نویسی از یک ویرایشگر web app استفاده کنی؟

----------


## امید امرایی

> یکی از بزرگترین مشکلات سر بزرگترین مزیت اون هست. اگر همه دارند به یک سرور درخواست میفرستند. حجم پردازش بالا میره و نیاز به سرورهای بسیار قدرتمند و گران قیمت است


 :متفکر: 

بنده یادم میاد وقتی ویندوز XP تازه متولد شده بود عده ای می گفتند به درد نمی خوره و نمی تونه جای 98 رو بگیره چون به کامپیوتر های قوی نیاز داره . حالا امروز در کمتر از 10 سال اون کامپیوتر های قوی از رده خارج شدن . اصلا دلیل خوبی نداشتید دوست من .
اگه همچین اتفاقی هم بیفته قرار نیست بنده و شما با سیستم های خانگیمون میزبان این برنامه ها باشیم که هم و غم این موضوع رو داشته باشیم
قابله ذکره که در حال حاضر سایتی مثل گوگل می تونه 2000000 کاربر رو در ثانیه سرویس بده . و اصلا دور از انتظار نیستکه تا 2 سال اینده به 5 میلیون برسه

----------


## vahid4134

> بنده یادم میاد وقتی ویندوز XP تازه متولد شده بود عده ای می گفتند به درد نمی خوره و نمی تونه جای 98 رو بگیره چون به کامپیوتر های قوی نیاز داره . حالا امروز در کمتر از 10 سال اون کامپیوتر های قوی از رده خارج شدن . اصلا دلیل خوبی نداشتید دوست من .
> اگه همچین اتفاقی هم بیفته قرار نیست بنده و شما با سیستم های خانگیمون میزبان این برنامه ها باشیم که هم و غم این موضوع رو داشته باشیم
> قابله ذکره که در حال حاضر سایتی مثل گوگل می تونه 2000000 کاربر رو در ثانیه سرویس بده . و اصلا دور از انتظار نیستکه تا 2 سال اینده به 5 میلیون برسه


درسته اما 
همه گوگل نیستند که میلیاردی هزینه می کنه تا دیتاسنتر بزنه. کسی دوست نداره یک سرور 5 میلیون تومنی رو بزاره که فقط مثلا برای 100 نفر  بتونه یک بازی رو اجرا کنه ( حالا خوبش رو گفتم)  و کلی هزینه پهنای باند رو بده که روی سرور خودش اجرا بشه. در حالی که می تونه روی کامپیوتر میزبان اجرا بشه و هیچ فرقی هم بین اجرای این با اون نیست. و برای کاربر خانگی فرقی نمی کنه و مزیتی نداره. تازه شما امنیت اطلاعات هم اینجا مورد بحث باید قرار بگیره که خودش مشکلات زیادی رو داره که بحث جدایی رو می خواد
به هر حال هر چیزی که میاد جایگزین یک چیز بشه باید یک خوبی ها و برتری هایی داشته باشه اما مزیت webos نسبت به os چی هست؟ آیا فقط میشه بیان کرد که همیشه به روز هست که یک os هر هفته مگه چقدر update داره راحت میشه از اینترنت بگیره و update کنه.
به نظر شما چه مزیتهایی وجود داره که یک شخص بیاد یک web os راه بندازه؟

----------

